# Due December 27!



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

I have two does do only 2 days after Christmas! Fingers crossed that they go a little early. I really want a Ralphy and Randy (from A Christmas Story)
I have CC, a 6 year old on her 4th kidding who is still in her prime. Her teats are beginning to fill and her ligaments are loosening!
And Ophelia who is 1 and a half years old on her first kidding ever, I’m super excited about her! She has little milk scabs on her filling teats and she’s acting pretty funny. I’ll get some pictures tomorrow!
I’m filling my kidding kit. What exactly should be in it. It feels like I’ve been missing something every year.
The count down begins! :happygoat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure snd have a lamb puller...just in case. Iodine, twine, nutri drench, drying towels, scale to weigh, lubricant & gloves to check mom, good light, colostrum in the freezee. And your phone for lots of pics for all of us!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would add some method of drying kids if very cold (hair dryer ect) and calcium drench for mom if needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. If you wanted to I think you could name a doeling Randy. Spell it with an "I" instead of "Y" and it means "beautiful" in Arabic.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. If you wanted to I think you could name a doeling Randy. Spell it with an "I" instead of "Y" and it means "beautiful" in Arabic.


That's pretty!


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> I would add some method of drying kids if very cold (hair dryer ect) and calcium drench for mom if needed.


I had never thought of a hair dryer, smart!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Good luck!! My does are just now being bred so I have to wait awhile. But at least I can keep track with your sweet little cuties when they come!!


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

What’s a good colostrum replacer?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I've heard good things about Land O Lakes colostrum replacer. You might know this, but make sure it's not labeled "milk replacer".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure it is colostrum replacer and not colostrum supplement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

How quickly can an udder swell after kidding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

CottonwoodBoerGoats said:


> How quickly can an udder swell after kidding?


What do you mean by swell? Do you mean fill up?


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> What do you mean by swell? Do you mean fill up?


Yes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Usually within a few days.

Does she have any milk?

What are you feeding her?


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Usually within a few days.
> 
> Does she have any milk?
> 
> What are you feeding her?


She's getting a pelleted 16% show feed, an all stock blend, and a high quality 4th cutting alfalfa.

her udder is firm and full now but her ligaments are still halfway there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing everything right.
The wait is torture, can’t wait to see the kiddos.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

This wait is absolute torture! Too bad goats can’t bounce on a yoga ball!:lolgoat: She’s 4 days overdue and has us all on the edge of our seats around here. The poor girl is wide and she’s been using her udder as a pillow for her leg. We’re thinking maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Poor girl


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any kids yet?
I hope all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

She’s doing fine but she just seems ready, you know? Her ligaments are completely gone as of two days ago. She’s been showing every single sign in the book for the last two weeks the poor thing. 

based on the ligaments alone, she should’ve kidded yesterday. I’m beginning to consider calling the vet. Every other year she hasn’t shown any signs at all so this is making me nervous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to have the vet look at her.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Make sure it is colostrum replacer and not colostrum supplement.


Can anyone give me a brand name to buy? I have 3 FFs and no colostrum or milk saved. I went to Tractor Supply and I saw so many different things called cllostrum this or that. If someone has a good brand they use..please share lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Can anyone give me a brand name to buy? I have 3 FFs and no colostrum or milk saved. I went to Tractor Supply and I saw so many different things called cllostrum this or that. If someone has a good brand they use..please share lol.


I keep the brand "Save-A-Kid" Lamb and Kid Colostrum Replacer around for those just in case moments but if you can get colostrum from the doe it's always best. I hope she kids soon. I agree calling a vet is wise especially if you're concerned. You know your doe best, if she not doing what's she usually does then yes, call the vet.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you. I will check and see if TSC has it if not, I will get some ordered.
She isnt due until March 4th. Im just being a worried mom and obsessing early..trying to get things I might need lol. These are all FFs and will be MY first goats who kid so I've been watching videos and reading everything I can.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Thank you. I will check and see if TSC has it if not, I will get some ordered.
> She isnt due until March 4th. Im just being a worried mom and obsessing early..trying to get things I might need lol. These are all FFs and will be MY first goats who kid so I've been watching videos and reading everything I can.


How exciting! My very first kids Born at my new farm are going to be mommies in March so I'll be excited with you. It never hurts to be prepared. My first suggestion is to get a lamb puller, you may never need it but when you do, you need it right then ...and if you don't have it you'll really curse yourself. I saved two kids and mommas with one.
Here's one of my favorite charts. Print it out and study it. Hope it helps you.

http://abga.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Kidding-Positions.pdf


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Triplets at 8 o'clock last night! Two boys and one girl. The girls name is Alice (means lucky number is three) and she is TINY 6.75 lbs. There's a big boy, Oscar, and he's about 9.5 lbs. And the other little boy doesn't have a name yet but he's around 8 lbs. The mama showed nothing new all day and I walked in the barn and BAM baby goats! This momma is incredible! She's low maintenance, low drama, she's easy to get bred and she gets the job done all on her own. She was licking them off and helping them nurse. She's had triplets two years in a row now and they've all been beautiful.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh congratulations! They're adorable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:goodjob:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
What a great momma!
Cute kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You must add to the 2021 tally. Congrats on trips and congrats to mom for doing such a great job.


----------

